# Lighting to use on multiple tanks



## Nigel95 (Mar 5, 2017)

After searching on the internet I saw the kessil a160we Tuna Sun which I seem to like. Maintenance would be easy due the lighting is relative high. Currently I have a 6.6 gallon tank which isn't sufficient with lighting. In the future I would like to buy a 17-29 gallon tank. So my idea was to use the kessil a160we on my nano till the soils run out; then use it on a bigger tank. People told me kessil is expensive and there are other ways out on the market. So my questions are: 
1) Will the kessil a160 we Tuna Sun be possible to use on low intensity on my nano? I have monte carlo and eleocharis acicularis mini. Tank dimensions are 42x25x22,5 cm WxDxH.
2) Are there any alternatives that I can use for my nano and future tanks and maintenance will still be easy. I saw floodlights but a lot of scams are going around with lumens output. So It would be hard to buy a sufficient one.


----------



## jeffkrol (Jun 5, 2013)

With LED technology progressing relatively fast and your unknown timeframe of possibly years it is not really your best option to spend way more now for its use in the future.
Kessil is dimmable down to at least 10% so no real problem there..

It is not difficult nor expensive to high light a 6.6gal tank.


----------



## RobnSonji (Oct 6, 2013)

Kessil seems like WAY overkill on a 6 gallon tank.... I mean it would work...but I wouldnt drop that kind of $$$ on a light for that size tank.
But if you got it like that....then go for it lol 

Ive never had a tank that size so I dont know the appropriate lights but Im sure someone will be along shortly who has


If I had the money for a Kessil....I would instead go ahead and buy the bigger aquarium now and still have enough money for a decent LED


----------



## Nigel95 (Mar 5, 2017)

Yeah I just scaped this tank and afterwards I would liked a bigger one. But I'm fine with this one for like a year. I can't really find cheaper good lights for rimless tanks. Only ledstrips but can't attach them to a rimless tank. Can't put my build in led with a timer on which is a pain. That's why I liked the idea of using the Kessil now and for future tank. True point that technology goes gast. Hmmm?


----------



## jeffkrol (Jun 5, 2013)

New Radion over Kessil anyday.. Sight unseen.. 
Aquaticlife Halo is next.

20" 16W 24/7
https://www.amazon.com/Finnex-Plant...91336657&sr=8-6&keywords=20+in+aquarium+light

$187 14W..........
https://www.amazon.com/Finnex-FugeR...1336811&sr=8-17&keywords=20+in+aquarium+light


----------



## Nigel95 (Mar 5, 2017)

US must be heaven with all that stuff haha. They don't sell it here. Just searched for a mini gooseneck kessil. Shipping to The Netherlands cost $427?


----------



## jeffkrol (Jun 5, 2013)

https://www.amazon.com/dp/B01BTKI9IY?psc=1
Pretty blue overall but scores 100% for plants..
http://spectra.1023world.net/
Substituting 3 more 4500k and 3 less blue/blue/violet would almost make it perfect.. 
9350K 80CRI.. still 100%.. 


There are a lot of eek bay and amazon options..
China direct as well ..
Just look for a freshwater compatible "Chinese black box" Probably use it at like 20%...but 1/3rd the price of a Kessil/Radion/Halo. No automation (easily) but dimmable..

http://www.plantedtank.net/forums/1...ghts-sbox-16-basic-fresh-water-plant-led.html


----------



## Nigel95 (Mar 5, 2017)

With all the ship cost it gets closer to Kessil. Just curious what would you Guys buy for like a 20 long. 2 x tuna sun 80 or one tuna sun 160?


----------



## Nigel95 (Mar 5, 2017)

jeffkrol said:


> https://www.amazon.com/dp/B01BTKI9IY?psc=1
> Pretty blue overall but scores 100% for plants..
> SPECTRA
> Substituting 3 more 4500k and 3 less blue/blue/violet would almost make it perfect..
> ...


They told me not to buy some crap. Are the chinese black box okay with lifespan?


----------



## jeffkrol (Jun 5, 2013)

Nigel95 said:


> They told me not to buy some crap. Are the chinese black box okay with lifespan?


Mars Aqua Chinese LED review (Ebay) - Reef Central Online Community

best to read that a bit...
They are basically a driver and a circuit board w/ diodes.. LED's are under driven to extend lifespan..
Crap is a matter of opinion. If one needs to buy 3 @ $150 over a 10yr lifespan or 1 @ $500.. well do the math..
BTW: Any "black box" as above is much higher in output than a Kessil..
even better @


> Oh well. Cheapest I see is about $90 at other sellers anyway


 



> I have 3 OceanRevive, 3 EverGrow fixtures and a ReefBreeder fixture over 4 tanks. The EverGrow fixtures have been in use for 3 years with zero issues. Two of the OR fixtures are 2 years and the other is 18 moths old with zero issues, the ReefBreeders is only 6 moths old with no issues. But I had a ReefRadiance fixture I bought used at 3 months old and the built-in controller didn't work properly and they refused to fix it. I got a controller from OR and replaced it myself.
> 
> And just to be clear, all these fixtures are made by EverGrow.


http://www.reefcentral.com/forums/showthread.php?t=2544650&highlight=kessil+lifespan

nothing is without problems.. or supporters/detractors.
Originally Posted by trueperc View Post


> I have been a Kessil A360we owner for over a year and half. Now thankfully I only use these to supplement my metal halides. Now while under warranty the customer service is top notch. My question for this group, has any of you had to deal with a failed unit out of warranty? My story is, I had two fail under warranty, and they shipped me new ones and told me to keep the old ones. I was shocked but was very happy. Since then, two more have gone just last weekend. I am out of warranty and completely understand that, but I emaiedl the company and asked if I could get these repaired as the cost of these up in Canada are $500 per unit. I was told no. So I have had a total of 7 lights and 4 failures in a year and half. That is not good. I did all the troubleshooting and its indeed the units. I love the look these lights give off, but I hate the fact that now I am sitting on $2000 worth of nothing in a very short time when these where *suppose to last 5 years. *Something to think about when buying the AP700. I am just trying to find out if this is just an outside of Canada thing or has anyone had to deal with this? Myself if I do go leds again, it will be EcoTech or AI at least you can get parts and upgrade them after the warranty period is over.


http://www.reefcentral.com/forums/showthread.php?p=24253909&highlight=failure#post24253909



> Your failure rate is really high. I have 8 of the 360WE's over my 480g display *going on 1.5 years* now and not a single failure.. I have other friends who run A360's and 360WE's that have been going even longer without issue. That leads me to wonder if there is a reason why yours are failing like that. Especially given the number of failures you've had which (from my experience) is way out of the norm for these lights.


Obviously one can pick and choose what they want to..
If heat management is sub-par any LED light will be compromised..

My personal beef w/ Kessils for freshwater is their spectrum is "lacking" and technologically are not keeping up.
Second would be $/PAR.. Not very good as compared to modern tech.
Radion XR15 FW gen4 is "state of the art" (still could be better. ) and fairly reasonable on a $/PAR value though "note" new and untested..
Has little to do w/ lifespan though.


----------



## Nigel95 (Mar 5, 2017)

jeffkrol said:


> Mars Aqua Chinese LED review (Ebay) - Reef Central Online Community
> 
> best to read that a bit...
> They are basically a driver and a circuit board w/ diodes.. LED's are under driven to extend lifespan..
> ...


Found a site that ships to me but all the lights are way to much wattage and kelvin. They are pretty much all based on reef tanks.


----------



## jeffkrol (Jun 5, 2013)

Nigel95 said:


> Found a site that ships to me but all the lights are way to much wattage and kelvin. They are pretty much all based on reef tanks.


Wattage isn't a problem if they are dimmable. Actually is a benefit since at low output the LED's will last a lot longer..
Kelvin is another matter.. Depends on the channel balance. Usually these are 2 channel designs w/ one blue and one white channel. Running only the white channel (50% output)
works for some.. Depends on the color temp off the whites and/or if they put in supplemental colors..
165w Led Aquarium Light For Reef Marine Tank Flower Seeds Cactus Seeds Led Aquarium Freshwater Lampe Aquarium Compact Fluorescent Grow Light Best Fluorescent Grow Lights From Wattshine, $118.6| Dhgate.Com
If you can find the reef type the fw are not far behind.. 

According to that site shipping to the Netherlands is free..


----------



## Nigel95 (Mar 5, 2017)

How is this one for my current 6.6 gallon and future 17-29 gallon. It has green spectrum to.. @jeffkrol

Spectrum: White/Blue/Green/Red/UV
View angle: 90 degrees
freshwater--- 6x12000 K, 12x6500 K, 2x450nm, 2x660nm, 2x410nm

-channel 1: 12x6500 K

-channel 2: 6x12000 K, 2x450nm, 2x660nm, 2x410nm

https://nl.aliexpress.com/item/New-...Grow-Marine/32793516666.html?isOrigTitle=true


----------



## jeffkrol (Jun 5, 2013)

Nigel95 said:


> How is this one for my current 6.6 gallon and future 17-29 gallon. It has green spectrum to.. @*jeffkrol*
> 
> Spectrum: White/Blue/Green/Red/UV
> View angle: 90 degrees
> ...


Base "color" (all diodes on) is probably close to 14000k. Bit too blue to begin.. Lowest one could go is 6500k (one channel off)..
China's just "throwing colors" in w/ little regard for "science".. 
Now that doesn't necessarily make it "bad".. Certainly can grow things and have a look many like..but as you might have guessed I'm a bit "particular"..
In other words.. "close but no cigar" here.
What to look for (not easy to find)








If "ported" to a 2 channel design:
Ch1 Cool white, blue (green, either channel really but best here)
Ch2 Warm white, red.

Addendum regarding the above light.. 'IF" you understand that "the best" (relative color) will be achieved at about 20W output (only one channel, ignore their "unrealistic" power ratings) it will work fine....6500k channel on full, a "smidge" of the other channel
Pictures don't match descriptions either afaict..


> kanaal 1: 12x6500 K
> -kanaal 2: 6x12000 K, 2x450nm, 2x660nm, 2x410nm


Look up DsunY on that site...

These people "get it" as well..
https://www.amazon.com/dp/B00INM0J1M?tag=vs-powersports-convert-amazon-20


----------



## ibebian (Jan 11, 2016)

@Nigel95 sounds like you're moving on from Kessil but I basically had the same logic. A160 Tuna Sun over a 12" planted cube. I needed the longer gooseneck as the shorter will not center your light. I tried both gooseneck and the A80 as well. I decided against the A80 because it was not very flexible in mounting/positioning. And even trying the A series goose on the A80 required the angle bracket that made it look ugly, not to mention didn't include all the necessary screws(?).

Right now I'm still evaluating the A160. I have it on 30/40% via controller but for some reason getting much less pearling than a 12" Finnex Planted+ I was using. Might be because I changed my co2 location though so will need to test more.

Overall I wanted to like it but I'm not *that* impressed. I love the form factor as I use lids on all my tanks and it can be a pain to deal with. 
@jeffkrol have you heard of MicMol AquaAir? What are your thoughts on those?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jeffkrol (Jun 5, 2013)

ibebian said:


> @*Nigel95* sounds like you're moving on from Kessil but I basically had the same logic. A160 Tuna Sun over a 12" planted cube. I needed the longer gooseneck as the shorter will not center your light. I tried both gooseneck and the A80 as well. I decided against the A80 because it was not very flexible in mounting/positioning. And even trying the A series goose on the A80 required the angle bracket that made it look ugly, not to mention didn't include all the necessary screws(?).
> 
> Right now I'm still evaluating the A160. I have it on 30/40% via controller but for some reason getting much less pearling than a 12" Finnex Planted+ I was using. Might be because I changed my co2 location though so will need to test more.
> 
> ...


thanks for the link.. Still way too much blue for a fw tank though. visually speaking.. They keep making these "hybrid" saltwater lights ..


> Good for Reef Tank and Planted Tank





> LEDs:
> 16pcs White LED
> 10pcs Blue LED
> 2pcs Red LED
> ...


i mean it can be done since output intensities are quite different for the most part..but not that way.. 
no bandwidths, no color temp of the whites.. Not enough for an informed opinion..
It is somewhat of a cultural thing. Pacific rim likes the crisp blue/white of ADA style tanks..which is fine if the light can be "culturally tailored" but not the way they design them really.
It is like "hit and miss" .
Had this type of discussion w/ DsunY when I helped someone modify to one to "our" standards. Kept saying it would be too "yellow"..
Judge for yourself how "yellow" it turned out..
https://youtu.be/lkq9rr8NQtc
https://youtu.be/kHX1hosIgzE


----------



## Nigel95 (Mar 5, 2017)

ibebian said:


> @Nigel95 sounds like you're moving on from Kessil but I basically had the same logic. A160 Tuna Sun over a 12" planted cube. I needed the longer gooseneck as the shorter will not center your light. I tried both gooseneck and the A80 as well. I decided against the A80 because it was not very flexible in mounting/positioning. And even trying the A series goose on the A80 required the angle bracket that made it look ugly, not to mention didn't include all the necessary screws(?).
> 
> Right now I'm still evaluating the A160. I have it on 30/40% via controller but for some reason getting much less pearling than a 12" Finnex Planted+ I was using. Might be because I changed my co2 location though so will need to test more.
> 
> ...


Yeah I need a lid too for shrimps. Really don't know what to do with Kessil/lighting. Not "impressive" sounds bad for all the money. Buying a Chinese black box isn't going to work for my current tank I guess. The box itself is going to be my tank size lol..

Thanks for all help so far @jeffkrol


----------



## Nigel95 (Mar 5, 2017)

This one looks good for my current nano and a future 23,6" x 19,7" x 14,2". Bit pricy for chinese stuff idk if I have to pay duty aswell.. @jeffkrol

https://nl.aliexpress.com/item/Smar...id=b0b76ee4-23d7-4d95-9252-bd2ea82ab941&tpp=1

What about buying a black box thinking about a future tank on my nano atm. Would it be ugly since a lot of light would go beside the tank (nano). 

No reviews on the site..

You are a damn expert at this things I guess


----------



## jeffkrol (Jun 5, 2013)

Nigel95 said:


> This one looks good for my current nano and a future 23,6" x 19,7" x 14,2". Bit pricy for chinese stuff idk if I have to pay duty aswell.. @*jeffkrol*
> 
> https://nl.aliexpress.com/item/Smar...id=b0b76ee4-23d7-4d95-9252-bd2ea82ab941&tpp=1
> 
> ...


Yes there is the size thing to consider...
As to the DSuny you posted..sort of same old same old.
One thing though, they will "build to suit"..

IF "I" was thinking about that box I'd tell them to


> replace all the 6500K w/ 3000K LED's.


..
W/ channel 2 OFF (410 containing one.. not sure they are correct w/ 450 but oh well)
All 6500K replaced w/ 3000k
This is a VERY rough picture of it..but should be within reason.










No no expert, just like playing w/ color.. 

SPECTRA

Actually if you do customize, may as well tell them to substitute cyan for green.. 


> programmeur Een (11 LEDs):*10 3000k*, 1x12000 K wit
> 
> programmeur Twee (3 LEDs):2 x 450nm UV, 1 x 410nm Paars
> 
> ...


Crazy amount of light for a nano though..
Note Believe red channel is wrong...some type of typo but guaranteed it is purple/blue regardless on NM ratings..

give me some time to re-analyse this. Haven't had my coffee.


----------



## Nigel95 (Mar 5, 2017)

How much does it cost extra to customize at DSunY. And is it worth the extra $80 for the DsunY instead of one like this https://nl.aliexpress.com/item/Dimm...lgo_pvid=315affa4-18d7-4352-ad18-6ad397f72251

What would you do in my situation with this nano, running for a year and switching over to like a 25gallon?

I don't mind to spend the money just want to fit it for both tanks if possible (nano and future tank). If this is not possible tell me. Worst situation is spending $100 and having an ugly nano. 

Take some coffee first haha! @jeffkrol


----------



## jeffkrol (Jun 5, 2013)

Nigel95 said:


> How much does it cost extra to customize at DSunY. And is it worth the extra $80 for the DsunY instead of one like this https://nl.aliexpress.com/item/Dimm...lgo_pvid=315affa4-18d7-4352-ad18-6ad397f72251
> 
> What would you do in my situation with this nano, running for a year and switching over to like a 25gallon?
> 
> ...


DSunY customizes for free I believe (did)....

The Mars is a good starter light..Channels are fairly good for fw (ch 2 probably mostly off)
DSuny has the full bells and whistles of 4 channels programmable. Really the only maj. difference.
Really kind of an apples/oranges comparison

For $100 seeing how you like "Chinese black boxes" is a fairly painless cost.
Pretty sure you will like the color of the Mars for the Nano.
For me it doesn't go "warm" enough but most don't care..Best guess is w/ just ch1 you are in the 8000k plus range but w/ good color (no wash out as is common w/ high K whites only)


----------



## Nigel95 (Mar 5, 2017)

jeffkrol said:


> DSunY customizes for free I believe (did)....
> 
> The Mars is a good starter light..Channels are fairly good for fw (ch 2 probably mostly off)
> DSuny has the full bells and whistles of 4 channels programmable. Really the only maj. difference.
> ...


Yeah I might start with the cheap mars saves me a lot of money instead of kessil .
Currently my nano runs 6500k which I like. Would 8000k still stay white?

Any tips how to start / find balance with the lighting on my nano? My idea was to put it just a little on and watch if I see growth. Dim lower if I see algae.


----------



## jeffkrol (Jun 5, 2013)

Hmm "re-estimated" the Mars Aqua ch1.. Will be more in line w/ 10000k. A bit blue/white..
Need a bit more warmth:
https://sbreeflights.com/sbox-fw-plant-lights/21-basic-fresh-water-plant-led-light.html


> What about international shipping?
> Shipping is included at no additional charge to Canada, United Kingdom, most of the EU, Australia and New Zealand, Mexico, most of the Far East. All international orders ship from the factory, times are noted above. Other locations, please contact us for a rate.
> Please note, for international shipping: We have no way to collect local taxes, duties, VAT or GST. You will be responsible to pay when you sign for your light.


----------



## Nigel95 (Mar 5, 2017)

jeffkrol said:


> Hmm "re-estimated" the Mars Aqua ch1.. Will be more in line w/ 10000k. A bit blue/white..
> Need a bit more warmth:
> https://sbreeflights.com/sbox-fw-plant-lights/21-basic-fresh-water-plant-led-light.html
> 
> ...


Thanks for the info. Lucky I didn't order it yet. With tax it's going to be like $160 for the one you mentioned. How much k will that one be?

How do you calculate the actual k output?

What about this ones:
https://nl.aliexpress.com/item/2015...lgo_pvid=76c336dd-75aa-4ef4-bafc-f98cc4ebfedd
https://nl.aliexpress.com/item/2015...lgo_pvid=76c336dd-75aa-4ef4-bafc-f98cc4ebfedd
https://nl.aliexpress.com/item/DE-U...lgo_pvid=76c336dd-75aa-4ef4-bafc-f98cc4ebfedd

This ones are w/o tax because warehouse is in germany. If they are worse tell me.

How much $ is going to be a reasonable price for this chinese leds? Compared to like a kessil a160 cost like $280 with gooseneck with shipping/tax


----------



## jeffkrol (Jun 5, 2013)

https://nl.aliexpress.com/store/pro...a94a7b85e5ea31c1-1491497251801-00202-VnYZvQVf
That one is fine..(ch1 is between 6700k-8000k depending how "cool" the cool whites are)

I determine a K estimate w/ this:
SPECTRA

need to make some assumptions based on white k values.. like 6 8000K white plus 1 450 blue = 10000k white.. 
Gets kind of sketchy at times.. but should be fairly reasonable.
Use "generic" LEDs
Do one channel at a time or all at once..

As to pricing $150 US is pretty common w/ $90 US find- able.
These lights are like 4x more powerful than a Kessil btw..

This one is "possibly" a bit warmer on ch1 but hard to tell:


> wit 8000 ~ 14000 K 12 STKS


Not very helpful but pretty standard (Chinese black box diode colors are often a range so that is one drawback)
https://nl.aliexpress.com/store/pro...beb17ca936778e1d-1491498763853-08142-VnYZvQVf

Probably splitting hairs on the 3.....(2 are ident. I believe)


----------



## Nigel95 (Mar 5, 2017)

jeffkrol said:


> https://nl.aliexpress.com/store/pro...a94a7b85e5ea31c1-1491497251801-00202-VnYZvQVf
> That one is fine..(ch1 is between 6700k-8000k depending how "cool" the cool whites are)
> 
> I determine a K estimate w/ this:
> ...


So possibily I end up with some chinese blue light view? Max tank I would go for is 23,6" x 19,7" x 14,2". Would this chinese leds be overkill on that tank or good? The american version you send is it way better/safer? Might buy that one if it's alot safer/better. But if it's overkill I am maybe back to Kessil lol.. expecting Kessil to last much longer for just $120 more. @jeffkrol

Thanks for all help again


----------



## jeffkrol (Jun 5, 2013)

Rule of thumb:
More warm whites and reds on a channel the warmer it is (I know kind of obvious).
most "black box" Chinese are blue channel w/ "white"..so it is fairly straightforward..
Like I mentioned earlier none really go far enough "warm" on the white but doesn't mean they look bad, just "wastes" power.
Technically the placement of diodes is kind of goofy..don't know what tehy are thinking at times.. 
You hardly ever need to run the blue channel at much.
W/ a heavy warm channel most will run blue heavier to compensate for the "yellow" tint..
But you have power to spare...


----------



## Nigel95 (Mar 5, 2017)

jeffkrol said:


> Rule of thumb:
> More warm whites and reds on a channel the warmer it is (I know kind of obvious).
> most "black box" Chinese are blue channel w/ "white"..so it is fairly straightforward..
> Like I mentioned earlier none really go far enough "warm" on the white but doesn't mean they look bad, just "wastes" power.
> ...


Would a Kessil look way better in "warm" aspect and also fit on a 29 gallon? Kinda scared to be not happy with the Chinese box.


----------



## jeffkrol (Jun 5, 2013)

Nigel95 said:


> Would a Kessil look way better in "warm" aspect and also fit on a 29 gallon? Kinda scared to be not happy with the Chinese box.


At 6000-9000k Kessils are never very "warm"....
PERSONAL opinon again:
Kessil's have a bright but outdated spectrum..
direct from Kessil..

http://kessil.com/images/aquarium/product/Freshwater/Freshwater_A160_img01.gif


----------



## Nigel95 (Mar 5, 2017)

jeffkrol said:


> Nigel95 said:
> 
> 
> > Would a Kessil look way better in "warm" aspect and also fit on a 29 gallon? Kinda scared to be not happy with the Chinese box.
> ...


So Kessil would basically paying for looks? the 6-9k spectrum is fine for me. Are sunset programs btw important for plants? 

So all the Chinese black boxes are going to be around 10000k. Seems a bit much I have 6500k atm. What about the american version ?130 w/o tax. How much k is that?


----------



## jeffkrol (Jun 5, 2013)

Nigel95 said:


> So Kessil would basically paying for looks? the 6-9k spectrum is fine for me.


Yes the AGA MH "look" and high specular reflections due to a tight diode configuration.


Nigel95 said:


> Are sunset programs btw important for plants?


No but think ramp programs are beneficial to fish. 


Nigel95 said:


> So all the Chinese black boxes are going to be around 10000k. Seems a bit much I have 6500k atm. What about the american version ?130 w/o tax. How much k is that?


They all come out of the same Chinese factory so no real differences
Just call it MH white.. 
BTW: Not all 6500k is the same.. The correct term is CCT correlated color temp. for non black body sources as in LED's and florescent and a bit in MH..
Point is 2 6500k can look relatively different depending on bulb phosphors. 

I'm going to step back a bit here and just say, this is the only one I recommend:
https://sbreeflights.com/sbox-fw-plant-lights/21-basic-fresh-water-plant-led-light.html
Go to about the 4:50 minute mark.. Watch the color shifts..
https://sbreeflights.com/sbox-fw-plant-lights/21-basic-fresh-water-plant-led-light.html


----------



## Nigel95 (Mar 5, 2017)

Thanks for all your help! Going to buy that one to be more "safe". @jeffkrol


----------



## jeffkrol (Jun 5, 2013)

Nigel95 said:


> Thanks for all your help! Going to buy that one to be more "safe". @*jeffkrol*


Warm channel looks to be about 5290K..
Other is of course off chart blue..
all on is 10000k..


----------



## Nigel95 (Mar 5, 2017)

jeffkrol said:


> Nigel95 said:
> 
> 
> > Thanks for all your help! Going to buy that one to be more "safe". @*jeffkrol*
> ...


Is it possible to play with them like putting warm Chanel higher and get in the 7k range?


----------



## jeffkrol (Jun 5, 2013)

Nigel95 said:


> Is it possible to play with them like putting warm Chanel higher and get in the 7k range?


That is the "beauty" if it..) 
Fully adj. K from low to high.. Well 5000k to well past 20000k
The video looks lower than 5000k but hard to say..Only ballparking here.
Anyways PAR on the reef version fw should be similar
https://youtu.be/2rJqqkAC2sA


----------



## Nigel95 (Mar 5, 2017)

jeffkrol said:


> Nigel95 said:
> 
> 
> > Is it possible to play with them like putting warm Chanel higher and get in the 7k range?
> ...


Tried to call them they don't pick up. Maybe still closed atm?

My only concern for now is would it be dimmable enough to keep the 6.6 gallon nano algae "Free" and the coverage being acceptable for the eye on the sides of the tank. What would you think mr light


----------



## jeffkrol (Jun 5, 2013)

I think lighting small tanks is hard... 
For a small tank you will probably not exceed 10-20% of full output .. but your catch has always been the ability to scale up..

Light housing is 16" x 8"
Optics:4.


> Why do you have split optics?
> 
> 90* optics provide the best penetration for max PAR. 120* lenses give the best coverage and color blend. The trick is to use both, 90* to provide the PAR and PUR
> 
> needed for growth, while using 120* for color blend and on single diodes that need to cover a larger area, like UV.


At 6" above the tank your bright light area is roughly 28" x 20"


----------



## Nigel95 (Mar 5, 2017)

At 6" above maintenance is gong to be a pain in the back of my nano. The lighting is very nice for a future tank but isn't going to work out on this nano... maybe a cheapo led floodlight 20 watt?

Or this
https://nl.aliexpress.com/item/Plan...lgo_pvid=4d6b5c4d-16cf-4826-9d21-d5c6cdcc40a9
https://nl.aliexpress.com/item/A-se...lgo_pvid=df6d1ee0-94f6-4a25-b14f-768454245c33


----------



## jeffkrol (Jun 5, 2013)

Nigel95 said:


> At 6" above maintenance is gong to be a pain in the back of my nano. The lighting is very nice for a future tank but isn't going to work out on this nano... maybe a cheapo led floodlight 20 watt?
> 
> Or this
> https://nl.aliexpress.com/item/Plan...lgo_pvid=4d6b5c4d-16cf-4826-9d21-d5c6cdcc40a9


They don't list the power output but should work fine..
Not sure how they are getting "full spectrum" out of this but if they color graph is "actual" .. nice diodes..
I'd question it less if it didn't have a "peak" in the violet area..
Need a bit of faith on this..
Samsung diodes are quite efficient though..


----------



## Nigel95 (Mar 5, 2017)

jeffkrol said:


> They don't list the power output but should work fine..
> Not sure how they are getting "full spectrum" out of this but if they color graph is "actual" .. nice diodes..
> I'd question it less if it didn't have a "peak" in the violet area..
> Need a bit of faith on this..
> Samsung diodes are quite efficient though..


https://nl.aliexpress.com/store/pro...96ec615dd93d02ac-1491575189836-08344-VnYZvQVf

This one (40cm) looks fitabble with high stainless steel stents on my nano. Lumen output way to much 3850; I need like 825, 970 with cover based on Tropica "guideline". If I buy remote controller and full power is 3850, does that mean 25% will be 1/4 of lumen output or only for the eye? Would kelvin stay the same on 25%?


----------



## jeffkrol (Jun 5, 2013)

Nigel95 said:


> https://nl.aliexpress.com/store/pro...96ec615dd93d02ac-1491575189836-08344-VnYZvQVf
> 
> This one (40cm) looks fitabble with high stainless steel stents on my nano. Lumen output way to much 3850; I need like 825, 970 with cover based on Tropica "guideline". If I buy remote controller and full power is 3850, does that mean 25% will be 1/4 of lumen output or only for the eye? Would kelvin stay the same on 25%?


most LED's use PWM for dimming so no color shifts as you decrease output.
Also means that light is say off 75% of the time and on 25% of the time so output decrease is relatively linear. Now to your eye it is another story but not the plants..


----------



## Nigel95 (Mar 5, 2017)

hey @jeffkrol what do you think about this lighting for a 23.6"x19,7"x14,1" WxDxH tank. 

*Daytime cluster 50
*
2x led modules 2700k or 5000k or 7000k
1x led module chooseable see pic below was thinking about ultra blue red white?

Light is fully programmable with an optional led computer
Total cost around $300
CRI 90+
3600 lumens
lifespan 60.000 hours
radiation angle: 120

What do you think about the light and would it be able to get enough coverage?

More expensive than blackbox but better in "looks"

Picture info
- Warm White / 2700 K
- Neutral White / 5000 K
- Ultra White / 7000 K
- Ultra Blue White / 15000 K + peak 465nm (90 Lumen/Watt)
- Ultra Blue Red White / 15000 K + Peak 465 nm + Peak 650 nm
- Nautik Blue / 465 nm + Peak 465 nm (23 Lumen/Watt)
- Nautik Blue Red / 476 nm + Peak 650 nm (40 Lumen/Watt)

*Or cluster control 60 with*
2 x led modules ultra blue red white
channel 1 7000 K white
channel 2 23000 K + peak 465nm blue
channel 3 650nm + peak 625nm red
1 x led module white 5000k or 7000k

Same data but 3200 lumens

total cost around $330

Any idea what par this light should give?


----------



## jeffkrol (Jun 5, 2013)

your referring to this style?:
Daytime cluster 50 - LED aquarium verlichting

Modules are 10W each..and likely Samsung..

You still have a relatively square tank.. Prefer to stick w/ that format.


But this isn't bad (besides the price that is, DIY modules (3) would only run about $45US total)....
Bigger problem is the "initial" choice...
Would tend to a 2700k in the middle and 2 high k pucks on the sides..
7000k (approx) isn't "the worst"..giving about 5600k overall w/ all pucks on full (2 7000k flanking 2700k)
Range of course is 2700k (2 ends off) to 7000k (both ends on,center off)

Actually shouldn't downplay it, it is my preferred tone.. but I'm not you. 

Jumping to 15000K as the next step is pretty high and to "cut" the color you would use 2 2700k modules to begin with..
6800k w/ 2 @ 2700 and [email protected] 15000..
not sure you would enjoy the blend..
K addition isn't "exactly" linear

246.60 Euros when done..


----------



## Nigel95 (Mar 5, 2017)

jeffkrol said:


> your referring to this style?:
> Daytime cluster 50 - LED aquarium verlichting
> 
> Modules are 10W each..and likely Samsung..
> ...


Yeah was referring to that link.

Actually if you compare this with the black box of sf reef lights who will win on my relative square tank?
https://sbreeflights.com/sbox-fw-pla...led-light.html

I need pretty high par for dhg mini.

Still need the led computer so that would make it €300 easy

The light looks good but overpriced I see..


----------



## jeffkrol (Jun 5, 2013)

your comparing 165W to 30W..
It's no contest even if the 30W is ultra-efficient and the 165 is "average"..

Actually CO2 is more important.


----------



## Nigel95 (Mar 5, 2017)

jeffkrol said:


> your comparing 165W to 30W..
> It's no contest even if the 30W is ultra-efficient and the 165 is "average"..


Yeah it's like apples and oranges.. but what would be the best choice considering my square tank. Want to be 100% sure on enough coverage and appealing to the eye.


----------



## jeffkrol (Jun 5, 2013)

The sb reef is best because 1)relatively squarish to begin and 2) can easily be raised to cover ..plenty of light to cover any losses due to increased height..


----------



## Nigel95 (Mar 5, 2017)

31,49x15,75x15,75" a.k.a. 34 gallon less depth than before but more width. 

https://sbreeflights.com/sbox-fw-pla...led-light.html

enough to cover if I lift it up? @jeffkrol


----------

